# Anxiously Waiting...



## OCTraumaQueen (Mar 18, 2012)

Me...Anxiously waiting to hear by E-mail if I got hired with CARE Ambulance in Orange...Cross your phalanges! =D ^_^


----------



## bchasep (Mar 19, 2012)

good luck!  i have an interview with them on the 26th.  How was it? hows the written and skills portion?


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Mar 19, 2012)

bchasep said:


> good luck!  i have an interview with them on the 26th.  How was it? hows the written and skills portion?



Thanks! and Good Luck to you!!!

It felt pretty intense to me... It was my first EMT interview though.

The written was first. If you didn't pass that you walked.
It was 50 questions, you have to pass with 80% (so you are allowed
to miss ten) Two people didn't pass.

Next was Oral or Skills portion. They called you back. For the Oral, there was a panel of three people and it was scored by points, they wanted to know how you handled situations at work or at school or at home, they wanted thorough answers. They were all very nice.

The skills were: Airway: O.P.A., N.P.A., Suctioning, B.V.M., Bleeding control, Tourniquet, Splint, Shock stations. We got a sheet to go over what they were looking for but if you can't ask any questions regarding it.

I heard it's overall PASS or FAIL. They don't tell you your results.

They said we will find out in a week by E-Mail.
I hope this helps!


----------



## EMTHokie (Mar 19, 2012)

OCTraumaQueen said:


> Thanks! and Good Luck to you!!!
> 
> It felt pretty intense to me... It was my first EMT interview though.
> 
> ...




I always hate the waiting game, I'm trying to get one with one of the County Fire/EMS agencies in my area and the waiting game drives me crazy... Good luck


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Mar 19, 2012)

EMTHokie said:


> I always hate the waiting game, I'm trying to get one with one of the County Fire/EMS agencies in my area and the waiting game drives me crazy... Good luck



Thank you! 

When do you hear back? any idea?
Supposedly I'll know today or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## EMTHokie (Mar 19, 2012)

OCTraumaQueen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> When do you hear back? any idea?
> Supposedly I'll know today or tomorrow at the latest.



I'm just starting the process. I go for written testing this weekend, but it was over a month from the time I applied to the time I was contacted about written, and I'm sure it will be another month between written and physical agility testing.


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Mar 19, 2012)

EMTHokie said:


> I'm just starting the process. I go for written testing this weekend, but it was over a month from the time I applied to the time I was contacted about written, and I'm sure it will be another month between written and physical agility testing.



I applied for this position in September!!
But yeah, waiting is hard... Bets wishes for the written
and the others! Let me know how it goes!!


----------



## Sako887 (Mar 19, 2012)

Same here, I went in for an interview last monday. I heard we're supposed to find out today...


----------



## Fastfood (Mar 19, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 19, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Mar 19, 2012)

Sako887 said:


> Same here, I went in for an interview last monday. I heard we're supposed to find out today...



Did you have the a.m. interview??


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 19, 2012)

I hate to say it, but half of these people on here saying they hope they get hired by care... I hope don't. (BTW THE OP IS NOT ONE OF THEM..... Yet)


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Mar 19, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> I hate to say it, but half of these people on here saying they hope they get hired by care... I hope don't. (BTW THE OP IS NOT ONE OF THEM..... Yet)



???


----------



## Sako887 (Mar 19, 2012)

OCTraumaQueen said:


> Did you have the a.m. interview??



I had the p.m. interview


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 19, 2012)

Jk, so far I like the op lol


----------



## bchasep (Mar 19, 2012)

i have pm interview on 26th of march. Hoping i do well since i have tons of friends who work for CARE and they all say they love it.


----------



## Sako887 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah I've heard great things about care, it seems like it's one of the top notch companies to be working for right now


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 19, 2012)

You, care is awesome


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Mar 20, 2012)

Day #8.........Still Waiting... <3
I heard exactly a week (yesterday) and I heard today 
we would know.......

How long did it take YOU to find out from CARE?


----------



## EMTHokie (Mar 20, 2012)

OCTraumaQueen said:


> Day #8.........Still Waiting... <3
> I heard exactly a week (yesterday) and I heard today
> we would know.......
> 
> How long did it take YOU to find out from CARE?



Just keep hanging in.


----------



## Andy1991 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have an interview on Monday, a PM interview, ew. I'm not sure if I can ask, but what questions did you have on your written test? I'm really nervous that it'll be NR hard, but i figured since im here i might as well ask. Well what kind of sections do you recommend brushing up on? As far as for the interview are they still wanting you to answer your questions in BAR? What type of questions did they ask? I know I'am asking for A LOT but i really need to land this job!! Any help will be GREATLY appreciated!!!!


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, they want you to ask the questions in bar and before you have your oral, HR will walk you through some examples for the oral. Questions were like tell me a time when (this situation) happened at work or school and what you did/how you reacted/conflict/etc...

Written was pretty standard. 50 questions, you have to get 40 right... 
I would review some online practice registry questions maybe if you haven't reviewed in awhile...


----------



## Andy1991 (Mar 21, 2012)

ahh, sweet! thanks. I had an interview with them last year, seems like its still pretty much the same. I just know they change their written test every 6 months. Best wishes!


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Mar 21, 2012)

Best of luck to you!!
=)


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Mar 21, 2012)

bchasep and andy1991, good luck guys, I have my Interview on Saturday AM, hope all goes well for me, I really wanna work for Care.


----------



## bchasep (Mar 21, 2012)

ya good luck to you too bud!!! im just nervous about the skills portion. The written and interview i can kill it. Its just ive been in a fire academy last 4 months soo lost alot of knowledge on the EMS skills LOL


----------



## Andy1991 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey thanks!! Good luck to the both of you as well! Im studying for my written test right now haha.. Im not worried about the skills, thats cake, just youtube some videos, i have a couple great videos that helped me out tremendously last year, if your interested ..As far as the interview injut jeed to prep haha, im really putting things to last minute...


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Mar 23, 2012)

Good luck to you all. I'm pretty bummed out I didn't get it.
They emailed me yesterday...Next step is to apply elsewhere!


----------



## Andy1991 (Mar 23, 2012)

aw bummer! Your motivation is key, I'm sure you'll land a job in no time!


----------



## Danno (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Did you find out why  you didn't get it?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 24, 2012)

Keep trying


----------



## bchasep (Mar 24, 2012)

For the skills portion, did you have to do traction splint?


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Mar 25, 2012)

Had my interview today, now i guess its the waiting game, I was told that hopefuly by friday I would know if I got it or not.


----------



## bchasep (Mar 25, 2012)

hey do you think they would be okay with it if my DMV h6 prinout was over the less then 30 days by like 3 extra days? or are they strict on that stuff


----------



## Chan (Mar 25, 2012)

bchasep said:


> hey do you think they would be okay with it if my DMV h6 prinout was over the less then 30 days by like 3 extra days? or are they strict on that stuff



Would you hire someone who doesn't follow directions off the bat?


----------



## bchasep (Mar 25, 2012)

my opinion? i wouldnt worry about stuff like that, id hire the individual that has the experience and great personality in the interview, also the one is who physicaly/mentaly fit and looks the part for the job. haha but im getting a printout tomorrow morning soo its all good.


----------



## Chan (Mar 25, 2012)

bchasep said:


> my opinion? i wouldnt worry about stuff like that, id hire the individual that has the experience and great personality in the interview, also the one is who physicaly/mentaly fit and looks the part for the job. haha but im getting a printout tomorrow morning soo its all good.



That's your opinion and we all got opinions. Good call on getting a new printout. If you didn't, I'd put you on the same level as someone who leaves spelling errors on their resume.


----------



## bchasep (Mar 25, 2012)

lol i hate the DMV, i try to avoid it at all costs


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Mar 25, 2012)

bchasep said:


> my opinion? i wouldnt worry about stuff like that, id hire the individual that has the experience and great personality in the interview, also the one is who physicaly/mentaly fit and looks the part for the job. haha but im getting a printout tomorrow morning soo its all good.



I'd hire one that also knows how to follow orders, procedures, protocol, and has attention to those small details. Noticing it, then not doing anything about it would be laziness. If he's going to do that pre-hire, he's definitely going to do that post-hire or after a few months or years on the job. And it's not just medical procedures I'm worried about...day to day stuff around the station like station duties.


----------



## bchasep (Mar 25, 2012)

^^^ relax guys there is a big difference between a printout from the dmv and medical skills and paperwork, i was going to get a new printout no matter what, i just was wandering if they wouldnt care. I mean its only over by 3 days.... im not being lazy about it, i just wanted to know since i cant make an appointment with right off the bat. Why is it 30 days or less anyhow? insurance reasons or something?


----------



## Andy1991 (Mar 25, 2012)

I called and asked why i didnt get the job last time, itll serve as a learning cursor 

Any idea what skills your tested on?


----------



## Chan (Mar 25, 2012)

AnthonyM83 said:


> I'd hire one that also knows how to follow orders, procedures, protocol, and has attention to those small details. Noticing it, then not doing anything about it would be laziness. If he's going to do that pre-hire, he's definitely going to do that post-hire or after a few months or years on the job. And it's not just medical procedures I'm worried about...day to day stuff around the station like station duties.



Truth

Being an EMT-B is about following procedures and protocols. Your main job is going to mainly be holding a gurney and having proper paperwork. Lawyers love to nitpick at people's paperwork.


----------



## bchasep (Mar 25, 2012)

i worked as an emt for 6 months, i think i got an idea about paperwork/protocols/procedures


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Mar 26, 2012)

bchasep said:


> ^^^ relax guys there is a big difference between a printout from the dmv and medical skills and paperwork, i was going to get a new printout no matter what, i just was wandering if they wouldnt care. I mean its only over by 3 days.... im not being lazy about it, i just wanted to know since i cant make an appointment with right off the bat. Why is it 30 days or less anyhow? insurance reasons or something?




Uh, no, there's not a big difference. It speaks about your character. Are you the type of person who follows directions or do you decide on your own whether the instruction is important enough to follow if it's an inconvenience.

Remember, it's not just medical procedures they're worried about. A lot of people are great EMTs, but crappy employees. The example I gave was doing station chores...taking out the trash is less important than your H6...so if you're skimping out on that, you might skimp out on things like chores...or making sure you fill up on gas before end of shift.


I know you stated that you have 6 months experience as an argument for why you know about procedures...but that statement actually gives less credibility. If that had been GOOD experience, you'd have learned that lesson already. Just being honest.


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 26, 2012)

Well at least you didn't automatically get shut down and slapped in the face, lol.

I applied and literally 1 hour later they emailed me back saying they are going with other candidates.  Sigh.


----------



## bchasep (Mar 26, 2012)

your making an argument comparing an easy simple question I asked to doing job duties and now your pretty much insulting me.  Your trying to lecture me on character!? look at the way your replying to my posts, get a life dude. Do you like to just log on and start arguments or are you actually going to act like a person with decent morals and character and awnser my question..... about a h6 printout!!! not about knowing your duties on th job. I feel bad for whoever gets stuck with you on the rig.


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 26, 2012)

Interesting EMTLIFE drama is interesting.


----------



## Chan (Mar 26, 2012)

JVEL91 said:


> Interesting EMTLIFE drama is interesting.



EMS drama is almost as good as restaurant industry drama.


----------



## Wiggle (Mar 26, 2012)

bchasep said:


> your making an argument comparing an easy simple question I asked to doing job duties and now your pretty much insulting me.  Your trying to lecture me on character!? look at the way your replying to my posts, get a life dude. Do you like to just log on and start arguments or are you actually going to act like a person with decent morals and character and awnser my question..... about a h6 printout!!! not about knowing your duties on th job. I feel bad for whoever gets stuck with you on the rig.



Anthony was trying to give you some good, honest advice. I think you missed the point... If you're freaking out this much about something someone over the internet said to you, I really do wonder how you handle real situations (even with your co-workers). Would you flip out at them too for trying to give you some good, honest advice?


----------



## bchasep (Mar 26, 2012)

hahaha internet drama is the best duhh hahaha but i agree with what he was telling me, but it just was in a way that i feel like he was trying to make me feel stupid or something. I dont like that at all. So i appologize if i started anything with anybody, time to move on.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Mar 26, 2012)

bchasep said:


> your making an argument comparing an easy simple question I asked to doing job duties and now your pretty much insulting me.  Your trying to lecture me on character!? look at the way your replying to my posts, get a life dude. Do you like to just log on and start arguments or are you actually going to act like a person with decent morals and character and awnser my question..... about a h6 printout!!! not about knowing your duties on th job. I feel bad for whoever gets stuck with you on the rig.



The question about the H6 was already addressed...that we don't know. But a side discussion did arise about attention to detail/procedure. You replied to it, so it's totally normal for people to reply back and that creates a discussion. Also, you said "are you actually going to act like a person with decent morals and character and awnser my question". Really? If someone doesn't know your answer, but wants to discuss attention to procedure, it's bad morals and character?

And remember, I never said you had bad character. You told us "relax guys there is a big difference between a printout from the dmv and medical skills and paperwork".

As someone who has done interviewing and new hire training both in different settings, including the ambulance field, that was really far off. So, I decided to follow-up on that with another comment. With applicants, it's generally assumed that the little things are signs of big things later. Under the assumption that when applying, you're giving us your very very best behavior. We're seeing you at 100%. 

We also look at how you handle conflict. Your reply was aggressive, rather than a learning opportunity from those in the field you're trying to get into.


----------



## bchasep (Mar 26, 2012)

theres  also a big  difference in typing words to someone and saying it to them in real life. Soo i took it in in a way that maybe you didnt mean to say it. Soo for that im sorry. You made really good points and advise, but i just felt like you were trying to make me feel stupid with the long paragraphs and effort in the typing. Thats how i read it. I believe in solving things right off the bat in a conflicting situation. Thats why im ending this.


----------



## Danno (Mar 26, 2012)

That oral was super rough....


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 26, 2012)

I would remind everyone that the first rule is "be polite".


----------

